# Ayr



## cowanhouse (Oct 22, 2018)

Think I g of Ayr this weekend last time too noisy with boy racers. Is it still the same?


----------



## Wully (Oct 22, 2018)

Think that prom at Ayr is always gonna be plagued with boy racers but it might be quieter this time of year think it’s just you’re luck. Park along far end away from town and watch the huge speed bumps. There’s always the harbour at Troon


----------



## BGT180 (Oct 22, 2018)

We visit Ayr and park overnight at Irvine in a large car park off Beach Drive close to the Coastguard station. 
There’s a toilet and water although, last time we were there, a sign said the water was discoloured. Had no need so cannot confirm whether potable. The Coastguard station has a cafe for hot drinks


----------



## jeanette (Oct 22, 2018)

We stayed at Ayr a few weeks ago and we had no trouble with boy racers we used to stay at the far end car park near the cafe and Indian restaurant,but we just stayed basically where other Motorhomes stay still on the front though!


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 23, 2018)

Need to add Ayr to my list, never been.


----------



## The laird (Oct 23, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Need to add Ayr to my list, never been.



Not far up road grants whisky distillery ,gin experience mmmmmm
Should say the grant dit’s is at girvan ,


----------

